# good luck lou (aweeze)



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

1, i just thought i'd start a thread to wish lou GOOD LUCK        for tommorrow

2, ive got my fingers crossed for you babe       

3, and sending loads of positive thoughts your way       

4, and loads of hugs       

5, and loads of love       

6, and hopefully you will have that       

7, cos if anyone truely deserves one, its you       

(see what i tried to do there?  all the sevens )

loadsa of love and luck, maz xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Lou

for testing tomorrow

  

      

Love Em

     ​


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

[/center] Good Luck Hunnie[/center]

thinking of you
xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

good luck hun 
lea-Anne xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good Luck Lou...I hope and pray it's a BFP for you and this one stays.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

You can have it on here too. 

Hey Stinky, good luck for tomorrow. ​
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        
                        ​


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Love

Ratty
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

[size=30pt]*GOOD LUCK LOU!!!!!!!!!!!*​
       
      
      ​


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK LOU HUNNY, WILL BE THINKING OF YOU XX*

                                                                                                       ​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

for tomorrow
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck Hun  for you!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW HUN      Like everone says you deserve it      

Luv sally x x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Wishing you loads ans loads of love and luck for testing

 GO LOU, GO LOU, GO LOU  

T xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

good luck lou!

ritz.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Lou- Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow- you so deserve this .

[fly]          [/fly]
L xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww you lot - you made me cry! Well actually Maz's lovely post that started this thread made me cry and I just carried on as I read through your well wishes. 

Thank you all so much  

Lou
XXX


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Keeping everything crossed for you lou 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

_*hello my little hunni *_

Just popped in to say lots & lots of  for testing tomorrow sweetie, I'm keeping everything crossed for you  

I'll be thinking of you, you so deserve to be a mummy        
       

_*Lots of love Nicky (noods) xxxxxxxx*_


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Masses of luck for tomorrow hun

Flamingo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

for tomorrow hun

  

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck Lou

   

xxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey sweetheart, I have PM'd you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

I pm'd you to Hun and spoke to you in chat until now but I just wanted to wish you 

GOOD LUCK and agree that you so deserve to be a Mummy.......


Luv Ruth Lee and Kerecsen (Good luck Lady xx)


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages - it's quite overwhelming how lovely you guys can be  

It's a BFP!!!! Just hope it's one that sticks this time 

Lou
XXX


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

brill news hunny  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

*WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!*​
              
      
       
      
          ​
Praying this one sticks hun, you deserve it. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Fab news hunnie- congratulations

Sticky vibes coming ur way- catch em!!!

Ali
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news hun !!!!

WOOOOOOOOOO - So happy for you !!!!

T xx


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Fab News sweetie

Ratty

xxxxxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Great news Lou

love

Camilla


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

HOORAY!

Loads of love

Flamingo
xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

[size=20pt]*CONGRATULATIONS LOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/size]










        ​


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

CONGRATS LOU 
AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU
LOL
LOU XXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS Lou

    

So very pleased to read your post

  

please stick little one(s)

Love and best wishes sweetie

Emxx​


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS BABE!!!!  Sticky Vibes out to you!!!        #

Well done and keep us posted

Alexia x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Lou

so pleased for you - sending positive vibes and praying they stick!!!

ritz.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo Hoo   

Congratulations on your 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

awwww lou, im so so so happy for you  

sorry cant do a better post, bit busy   but just wanna send you loads of love n hugs       

love maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well done Lou x x x xx 

May this/these little one/ones stick for you.

May you have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

WOHOO LOU
YOU DID IT BABE
WELL DONE​
OVER THE BLOOMIN MOON FOR YOU BABE,HUGE CONGRATS
LOTS OF LOVE
KELLY​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow, what wonderful news 

Lou, I am so pleased for you honey 

Looby xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I know I pm'd you earlier but wanted to do it officially too...

     ​
Congratulations Lou
Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond

Lots of love, best wishes & sticky stuff

Nicky x x x  ​
     ​


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Lou honey I am just over the moon for you!!!  

I got to that dreaded Mangement Development course today and was so nervous and dreading it and then I checked my phone and saw your text and I was so so so happy for you!  It cheered me up no end!  What a fantastic result hun!  I told ya I had a good feeling for you!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!

All my love
Tracy
x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Congratulations Lou    

All the best

Linda xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi lou what great news on the BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Lou, I've just seen your wonderful news!  Many congratulations hun!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Aweeze (Lou)

So so pleased for you hun. We have cycled togethered in the past. I do hope everything goes swimmingly for you hun. Well done on you much deserved BFP.

Lots of love

Sharon
xxxxxxxxx


----------

